# SUNROOF Closing by Rainsensor



## jetrix44 (May 14, 2015)

hi
somebody knows how to code the sunroof closing as soon as the rain falls by the rain sensor?
i saw somewhere it is possible.
thanks for your answers
regards


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Use the search. Anyways it will work only when you have rain sensor turned on, which is not on untill it starts to rain and you turn it on.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

NBT is required.

HU_NBT/Regen_schliessen to aktiv

CU Oliver


----------



## jetrix44 (May 14, 2015)

Thank you Oliver,
How can I have NBT? Or is it an option you have to have at the beginning?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> NBT is required.
> 
> ...


Did I remember this incorrectly? Does this work even if the rain sensor is not turned on?


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Did I remember this incorrectly? Does this work even if the rain sensor is not turned on?


After you mentioned i went to the garage and tried...

open the sunroof, turn ignition on, turn automatic wipers, pour some water, the wipers did move but nothing got closed lol


----------



## jetrix44 (May 14, 2015)

hi
I have red that once coded the windows and the sunroof closed automatically if rainnig.
but I dont know if it is on the F30
regards


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

jetrix44 said:


> Thank you Oliver,
> How can I have NBT? Or is it an option you have to have at the beginning?


NBT = Professional navigator, 7/2012 onwards. Can be seen as HU_NBT in esys svt tree.


----------



## jetrix44 (May 14, 2015)

yes I have Professional navigator : option 609 but I see HU_CIC not HU_NBT


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

So you have CIC, not NBT.


----------



## jetrix44 (May 14, 2015)

yes


----------

